# Primary School Teacher in Hurghada



## Sunflower123 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi there

Please do not advertise for work on here.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Sunflower

Just read your thread. I have a quick question, I realise that you work privately but could you tell me anything about El Gouna school. I am hoping to register my daughter there next year (she will be 14), do you know anything about the School?

Thanks

Micki



Sunflower123 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I've recently moved to Hurghada and am a Primary School Teacher. I previously worked in Cairo at a British School, following the Cambridge program. I am looking for new students - children and adults, who need help with English or any of the main subjects. I currently teach in El Gouna and Hurghada. Please contact me if you would like some further information.


----------



## Sunflower123 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Micki

I've heard it's a very good school. I am waiting myself for a position to become available there. I know it's a bit expensive, which is why I haven't sent my son there yet. The headteacher is Mrs. Bolton, but a new headteacher is due to start in January 2010. Hope this information helps.


----------



## micki moo (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Sunflower,

Thanks for your reply.

I have spoken, via email, to Mrs Bolton, she seems lovely but as you say she is going, she did tell me the name of the new head but its on my work email.

I am hopefully coming to Cairo in Jan to go to the ministry of Education and British Consulate to get my daughters paperwork in order, I also have to get our residents visa as the school cannot take her until she has it. At some stage before April I will have to fly out to Hurgarda for her to sit the entry exam and pay my reg fee, I'm just a bit worried that they wont have a place for her as if they don't then need to re-think everything.

Fingers crossed.



Sunflower123 said:


> Hi Micki
> 
> I've heard it's a very good school. I am waiting myself for a position to become available there. I know it's a bit expensive, which is why I haven't sent my son there yet. The headteacher is Mrs. Bolton, but a new headteacher is due to start in January 2010. Hope this information helps.


----------

